# Driver for PCI Simple Communications Controller



## prithive

I have installed windows xp SP3..But this driver is not installed..I tried istall using motherboard disk, still can't...Where i can the driver? My motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-V LX.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That is usually the Lan driver, try: http://support.asus.com/download.as...9&m=P8Z77-V+LX&os=8&hashedid=wUVREuJSCNu0ys0i


----------



## johnb35

prithive said:


> I have installed windows xp SP3..But this driver is not installed..I tried istall using motherboard disk, still can't...Where i can the driver? My motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-V LX.



Usually that is a dial up modem.  If it was the lan it would say network controller. 

Do this...

Go into device manager and right click on that device and click on properties.  Click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers.  They look like this.


----------



## prithive

Ok i already found the driver it was Intel Management Interface driver....Thanks for your posts..


----------

